# Sonntag 7.11.2004



## Moose (6. November 2004)

Das Wetter scheint zu halten. Was sagt die Trainingsgruppe? 
GA-Tour?

(GA-Tour = ganz andere Tour, große Anlaufschwierigkeiten Tour, geringer Alkoholspiegel Tour, ganz alleine Tour, grausame Art Tour, gemeine Abfahrten Tour, gute Anfänger Tour ... wem fällt sonst noch was ein?)


----------



## snoopy-bike (6. November 2004)

limit und ich fahren Straße!
wie siehts aus??
Tele hast ja!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (6. November 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> limit und ich fahren Straße!
> wie siehts aus??
> Tele hast ja!
> Gruß



Wenn das Wetter trocken bleibt, dann fahr ich in den Wald. Ansonsten ruf ich Dich so gegen 10 Uhr an, okay?


----------



## 007ike (6. November 2004)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne wollten wir unseren 2.Versuch starten?
Wir treffen uns wieder um 11 Uhr in Neunkirchen am LfS und fahren dann etwa 2 h über den SaalandRadWeg bis Kirkel oder so...............
Straße könnte man mal versuchen, aber da ist mir der alleine Fahrfaktor zu hoch  
Was ist denn mit dem Rest, derer die da GA fahren wollten?


----------



## Moose (6. November 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne wollten wir unseren 2.Versuch starten?
> Wir treffen uns wieder um 11 Uhr in Neunkirchen am LfS und fahren dann etwa 2 h über den SaalandRadWeg bis Kirkel oder so...............
> Straße könnte man mal versuchen, aber da ist mir der alleine Fahrfaktor zu hoch
> Was ist denn mit dem Rest, derer die da GA fahren wollten?



wiseman, was machst Du denn?
11 Uhr Neunkirchen könnte ich schaffen. Mal abwarten, was die anderen sagen.


----------



## 007ike (6. November 2004)

dann schauen wir mal


----------



## Moose (6. November 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> dann schauen wir mal


 Wir zwei sollten uns schon aus Protest treffen! 
Hey, Jungs, was ist los (okay, tozzi hat ne Entschuldigung - obwohl wir ja immernoch auf das ärztliche Attest warten  )?!?!


----------



## 007ike (6. November 2004)

Wenn sich niemand meldet, kein Problem!


----------



## leeqwar (6. November 2004)

leeqwar läuft.   

mist, ich muss mir noch ne laterne basteln, sonst gibts bestimmt keine brezzel


----------



## CheckerThePig (6. November 2004)

Wenn ihr in/ um HOM fährt würd ich mir morgen nen Wecker stellen...


----------



## Einheimischer (6. November 2004)

Ich würde gern, kann aber nicht.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (6. November 2004)

Treffpunkt wäre 11 Uhr (warum braucht man da einen Wecker) in Neunkirchen. Die grobe Richtung wäre schon Homburg, aber wir würden es nur streifen! Vorrausgesetzt, Moose ist damit einverstanden? Was ist denn nur mit Wiseman?


----------



## CheckerThePig (6. November 2004)

Naja, Nk ist mir morgen "zeitlich zu weit". 
Schleichwerbung am Rande: 1. Mai-Tour und die Gegend ist auch ganz schön


----------



## 007ike (7. November 2004)

Wie es aussieht muß ich meine Runde wohl alleine drehen?
Werde mich um 10 Uhr auf machen, vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand bis dahin.


----------



## Moose (7. November 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Wie es aussieht muß ich meine Runde wohl alleine drehen?
> Werde mich um 10 Uhr auf machen, vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand bis dahin.



Ich melde mich zwar, werde in dem Fall aber erst um 11 Uhr von SB aus aufbrechen und dann vermutlich Richtung Ensheim/ Kirkel etc. fahren. 

Falls Du wirklich auch alleine fährst: ... viel Spass!
Das ist hoffentlich nicht der ANfang vom Ende der GA-Gruppe


----------



## LoR_1 (7. November 2004)

Kommt vielleicht etwas knapp, aber trotzdem:

Wir fahren heut um 13:55 Uhr im Netzbachtal...
McGyver, Domme, Jens, UweG, Campyonly, LoR_1 werden auf jeden Fall am Start sein. 

Geplant sind zwei erlebnisreiche Stunden


----------



## Moose (7. November 2004)

LoR_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt vielleicht etwas knapp, aber trotzdem:
> 
> Wir fahren heut um 13:55 Uhr im Netzbachtal...
> McGyver, Domme, Jens, UweG, Campyonly, LoR_1 werden auf jeden Fall am Start sein.
> ...



Treffpunkt?
... bin eher nicht mit dabei, aber man weiss ja nie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (7. November 2004)

Wiseman lebt! Er hat den Thread nur zu spät gesehen und will sich für Montag schonen. Aber die GA1-Truppe bitte nicht auflösen, ich will mindestens einmal mit dabei sein.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## LoR_1 (7. November 2004)

@moose: nee,... ein Treffpunkt ist es nicht. War ne ganz spontane Sache.
Einen Wochenendtreffpunkt gibts bei uns nur Samstags 11 Uhr... da werd ich die Tage aber noch nen eigenen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Moose (7. November 2004)

LoR_1 schrieb:
			
		

> @moose: nee,... ein Treffpunkt ist es nicht. War ne ganz spontane Sache.
> Einen Wochenendtreffpunkt gibts bei uns nur Samstags 11 Uhr... da werd ich die Tage aber noch nen eigenen Thread aufmachen.



Mit Treffpunkt war auch eher gemeint: wo trefft Ihr Euch? Das Netzbachtal ist gross ... .


----------



## 007ike (7. November 2004)

dürfte jetzt zu spät sein?  

Zum Glück bin ich so früh gestartet, und konnte noch das schöne Wetter genießen!  
War auch alleine ne schöne Tour, aber alleine sind sie immer etwas kürzer


----------



## Moose (7. November 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> dürfte jetzt zu spät sein?
> 
> Zum Glück bin ich so früh gestartet, und konnte noch das schöne Wetter genießen!
> War auch alleine ne schöne Tour, aber alleine sind sie immer etwas kürzer



Ich habe das Wetter auch ausgenutzt!
Nächstes Mal wieder gemeinsam (mit wiseman dem Reumütigen)


----------



## leeqwar (8. November 2004)

hammerwetter, oder ? hatte ganz kurz ein schlechtes gewissen, dass ich nicht auf dem rad sitze... das "fremdgehen" oder eher "fremdlaufen" macht momentan aber verdammt viel spass   
es waren heute einige radfahrer, erkennbar an den trikots beim lauf dabei. vielleicht hat der ein oder andere das nächste mal ja auch lust mitzukommen


----------



## Moose (8. November 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> hammerwetter, oder ? hatte ganz kurz ein schlechtes gewissen, dass ich nicht auf dem rad sitze... das "fremdgehen" oder eher "fremdlaufen" macht momentan aber verdammt viel spass
> es waren heute einige radfahrer, erkennbar an den trikots beim lauf dabei. vielleicht hat der ein oder andere das nächste mal ja auch lust mitzukommen



Meine Lauferei leidet immernoch unter dem Sturz in Weißenburg (langsam joggen geht ja noch), in Rodalben habe ich mir dann das andere Bein ruiniert - toll!
Alles wird gut!
Grüße!


----------



## roland.matzig (8. November 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Lauferei leidet immernoch unter dem Sturz in Weißenburg (langsam joggen geht ja noch), in Rodalben habe ich mir dann das andere Bein ruiniert - toll!
> Alles wird gut!
> Grüße!


ich hoffe die wunden sind bis zum 08.01.05 wieder abgeheilt ;-))
wieso sehe ich denn noch keine anmeldungen auf meiner liste?
wollt ihr das verrückteste rennen der wintersaison denn nicht unterstützen?
zur anmeldung geht`s hier lang http://www.uphillrace.de/14535/index.html


----------



## Moose (8. November 2004)

roland.matzig schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe die wunden sind bis zum 08.01.05 wieder abgeheilt ;-))
> wieso sehe ich denn noch keine anmeldungen auf meiner liste?
> wollt ihr das verrückteste rennen der wintersaison denn nicht unterstützen?
> zur anmeldung geht`s hier lang http://www.uphillrace.de/14535/index.html



Ich würde ja soooo gerne, aber wie es aussieht werde ich ein paar Monate im Schnee und nicht im Saarland oder der Pfalz mein Unwesen treiben.
Sollte ich in D-Land sein, dann werde ich uphill biken - mit oder ohne Beine!


----------



## Moose (9. November 2004)

Lohnt sich wohl nicht, einen neuen Thread aufzumachen:
ich fahre heute eine Runde ins Gelösch. 
@wiseman: ich starte demnächst, vielleicht treffen wir uns ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (9. November 2004)

@moose: um wieviel uhr ?


----------



## Wiseman (9. November 2004)

Ich bin eben erst nach Hause gekommen 
@leeqwar: Wann fährst du los?

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Moose (9. November 2004)

Habe keinen von Euch getroffen, hoffe Ihr habt das Wetter ausgenutzt!
Ich werde mich in Zukunft "Moose the Magician" nennen. Ich bin beim Bergauffahren gegen irgendwas gestossen (Stein/ Wurzel?) und habe dabei meine Kette zerrissen, so dass sie etwas 1 Meter vor mir auf dem Boden lag. Sie hatte aber weder einen Knoten, noch konnte ich in der Formation irgendein "Bild" erkennen - evtl ein Ausrufezeichen!

Naja, ich hoffe, Ihr fahrt trotzdem noch mit mir ...


----------



## leeqwar (9. November 2004)

demnächst.... jeden freitag... the great moosini


war erst zu spät in sb,  hat sich nicht mehr gelohnt. werd als ersatz wohl gegen 18 h an der saar richtung schleuse bübingen "laufen".


----------



## Moose (9. November 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> demnächst.... jeden freitag... the great moosini
> 
> 
> war erst zu spät in sb,  hat sich nicht mehr gelohnt. werd als ersatz wohl gegen 18 h an der saar richtung schleuse bübingen "laufen".



Yeah, hoffen wir nur, dass "the great Moosini" kein akrobatisches Moosenetics mehr macht. Zwei kaputte Beine und ein gestauchtes Handgelenk - ich bin zu doof für solche Tricks!!!
... aber ich übe schon den nächsten ... .
Wie ziehe ich einen leeqwar aus meinem Helm?

Leute, wo sind die ganzen "Spinner", biken ist viel gesünder wenn Ihr alle dabei seid!


----------



## npk (9. November 2004)

Sorry MOose. Mußte arbeiten wie jeden Tag 

Hätte natürlich auf dich aufgepaßt, erst recht nachdem Du mich am 
Samstag festgehalten hast bevor ich den Abgang gemacht hätte   

Irgendwie überkommt mich aber das Gefühl  morgen einfach früher die
biege zu machen und biken zu gehen. Bin ja schon das ganze
WE unterwegs in arbeitendermission


----------



## leeqwar (9. November 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ziehe ich einen leeqwar aus meinem Helm?
> 
> Leute, wo sind die ganzen "Spinner", biken ist viel gesünder wenn Ihr alle dabei seid!



du könntest mich evtl beim nächsten marathon kurz vor der zielankunft aus dem helm ziehen !?
 

gerne biken. wenns trocken ist direkt. +
evtl ne schöne feldweg/strassenrunde richtung saargemünd morgem mittag ? ich verspreche dir auch, alle unglückssituationen an mich zu reissen


----------



## npk (9. November 2004)

Feldweg ist OK, aber Straßenrunde??? Meinste ich binde mir noch
das Rennrad auf den Buckel      

Ne schön ein bißchen den Waldboden verdichten


----------



## leeqwar (9. November 2004)

tzz tzz immer diese unflexibilität.  wenn ich durch die stadt fahre hab ich noch mein stadtrad dabei. dann noch eins für bergrunter, eins für berghoch...

aber im ernst, wenns nicht zu schlammig wird gerne auch trails. aber ich tendiere morgen mittag zu ner schönen tour über die lothringischen höhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (9. November 2004)

Tach!!!

Da ich nun mein Projekt Winterbike beendet habe, konnte ich es mir heute nicht verkneifen mich auf eben dieses zu schwingen und eine kurze Runde zu drehen, zu Anfang plagten mich noch starke Kopfschmerzen, die mich aber zum Glück mit fortschreitender Kilometerzahl wieder verliessen. 
Mit Entsetzen musste ich feststellen, dass mir Radfahren entgegen des bisherigen Glaubens doch noch Spass macht, musste mir aber gleichzeitig eingestehen, dass ich in den letzten Wochen einiges an Kondition und Kraft verloren, wohl aber Gewicht sowohl am Bike als auch am Körper gewonnen habe. All diese Tatsachen werden mich dazu veranlassen von nun an wieder an den regelmässigen Treffen und Ausfahrten teilzunehmen, sofern es mir meine Gesundheit und Zeit erlauben.

Ich hoffe ihr kennt mich noch (fahre nun manchmal ein braunes Rad) 

Grüße.


----------



## npk (9. November 2004)

Na checken wir morgen mttag mal die Lage, ich denke aber es dürfte bis dahin
nicht regnen also sollte man schon fahren können.


----------



## leeqwar (9. November 2004)

@einheimscher:    dann kann der winter ja kommen   

@npk: morgen ist ziemlich übel gemeldet. wenn dann wollte ich gegen 14 uhr starten. können wir ja im forum klären.


----------



## Wiseman (10. November 2004)

Morgen 14:00 Uhr würde mir bei trockenem Wetter sogar recht gut passen.

@Einheimischer: Meld' Dich doch einfach mal, wenn du auf der Strasse unterwegs bist. Vielleicht können wir die Rennräder etwas auf der Strasse Gassi führen.

@leeqwar: Du genau so. Sag' ruhig Bescheid, wenn Du die alten Leute auf dem Saarweg erschrecken willst.

@moose: Heute bin ich nicht mehr rechtzeitig raus gekommen, dabei war es so schön 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (10. November 2004)

@Wiseman

im Prinzip gerne, allerdings ist mein "Rennrad" im Moment nicht fahrbereit, da ihm ein paar wichtige Teile fehlen (LRS, Schaltwerk, STI, Lenker, Sattel) - im Frühjahr dürfte es fertig  sein 

Grüße.

P.s.: Meine Freundin hat mich gestern gefragt warum ich denn 4 Fahrräder bräuchte, ich würde ja gar nicht mehr fahren...


----------



## Moose (10. November 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich durch die stadt fahre hab ich noch mein stadtrad dabei. dann noch eins für bergrunter, eins für berghoch...



Ziehst Du Bikes aus dem Hut? Den Trick kenn ich ja noch gar nicht!



			
				Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> im Prinzip gerne, allerdings ist mein "Rennrad" im Moment nicht fahrbereit, da ihm ein paar wichtige Teile fehlen (LRS, Schaltwerk, STI, Lenker, Sattel) - im Frühjahr dürfte es fertig sein



Ich könnte Dir mein Rennrad als Ersatzteillager anbieten (im Ernst!). Ist halt 8-fach.



			
				npk schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte natürlich auf dich aufgepaßt, erst recht nachdem Du mich am Samstag festgehalten hast bevor ich den Abgang gemacht hätte



 wir hätten da wahrscheinlich beide der Schwerkraft folgen müssen!


Also heute und morgen werde ich mein Orck nicht aus dem Keller lassen (es macht sich immer so dreckig bei dem Wetter). Am Freitag, 14.00 Uhr, werde ich aber wieder vor Halle 6 stehen.
Vielleicht klappt es dieses WE ja auch mit einer längeren Tour?

Grüße,
Moose (the magical mini moose)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (10. November 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte Dir mein Rennrad als Ersatzteillager anbieten (im Ernst!). Ist halt 8-fach.
> 
> Also heute und morgen werde ich mein Orck nicht aus dem Keller lassen (es macht sich immer so dreckig bei dem Wetter). Am Freitag, 14.00 Uhr, werde ich aber wieder vor Halle 6 stehen.
> Vielleicht klappt es dieses WE ja auch mit einer längeren Tour?
> ...



Hmm, müssten wir uns mal drüber unterhalten, 8fach würde mir dicke reichen ... überleg dir das aber gut.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich heute fahren werde, höchstens `ne kleine Testfahrt - Freitag hab ich aber fest eingeplant und WE sollte auch was gehen 

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (10. November 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, müssten wir uns mal drüber unterhalten, 8fach würde mir dicke reichen ... überleg dir das aber gut.
> 
> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich heute fahren werde, höchstens `ne kleine Testfahrt - Freitag hab ich aber fest eingeplant und WE sollte auch was gehen
> 
> Grüße.



Ja, bitte, komm bald wieder, bald wieder nach Haus / Halle 6
Ich vermisse den lieblichen Gesang!   

Über das RR können wir ja am WE reden.


----------



## Einheimischer (10. November 2004)

*sing* Ich bin wieder hier, in meinem Revier,
war nie wirklich weg, hab mich nur versteckt.
Ich rieche den Dreck, ich atme tief ein
und dann bin ich mir sicher, wieder zu Hause zu sein.

Ich bin wieder da, noch immer ein Star,
noch immer ein Held, für kein Geld der Welt.
War nie wirklich weg, hab mich nur versteckt
und eines ist sicher, ich geh nie wieder weg.
Ich bin wieder hier.



Freue mich schon


----------



## Moose (10. November 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> *sing* Ich bin wieder hier, in meinem Revier,
> war nie wirklich weg, hab mich nur versteckt.
> Ich rieche den Dreck, ich atme tief ein
> und dann bin ich mir sicher, wieder zu Hause zu sein.
> ...



*sing*
it was a lonely night in november
I was on my way back home
when I heard a voice on th' bike next to me
can you help me oh Moose help me 
don't know which way to turn ...

(and neither do I so lets get lost together!)

I want you back on your bike,
back on your bike
'cause that's where you belong!

... 

yesterday, all the chain sucks seemed so far away
now it looks as though they're frequently
oh I believe in MTB!

...

ach ja, und nicht vergessen:
blame it on the rain!


----------



## Einheimischer (10. November 2004)

... *sing* Barfuß im Regen, naß bis auf die Haut
doch wir lachen nur beide darüber.
Ich war lange fort, fast eine Ewigkeit
doch nun habe ich dich endlich wieder.
Leute geh'n vorbei, sie dreh'n sich alle um
und wir singen und singen und singen.



Aber Blame it on the Rain ist das Beste!

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (10. November 2004)

Ich bleibe heute auch zu Hause habe aber Freitag fest eingeplant.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (10. November 2004)

Ich setzte aufs Wochenende. Freitag wird wohl nicht laufen, also ich werde laufen, aber nicht biken  
Samstag wollte ich mit Stefan ne Runde um WND drehen, man könnte aber auch sonstwohin kommen, ca. 2h Tour.
Ja und Sonntag könnten wir mal Versuch 3 starten und uns in Neunkirchen treffen????


----------



## npk (10. November 2004)

Ja ich bleibe jetzt auch daheim bzw. im Büro und arbeite.

Habe aber vorhin noch meinen Sitting Bull Brakebooster montiert.
Voll geil. richtig wuchtig und bringt wirklich was. Besser als so
ein kindischer Tektro Bügel!


----------



## Einheimischer (10. November 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich setzte aufs Wochenende. Freitag wird wohl nicht laufen, also ich werde laufen, aber nicht biken
> Samstag wollte ich mit Stefan ne Runde um WND drehen, man könnte aber auch sonstwohin kommen, ca. 2h Tour.
> Ja und Sonntag könnten wir mal Versuch 3 starten und uns in Neunkirchen treffen????



Sonntag sollte, einigermassen Wetter vorrausgesetzt, diesesmal funktionieren.
Dafür sag ich dann gleich für Sonntag in einer Woche ab > Soulriderparty >  > :kotz: > 

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (10. November 2004)

OK das ist einzusehen, vielleicht verirre ich mich ja zu euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (10. November 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich setzte aufs Wochenende. Freitag wird wohl nicht laufen, also ich werde laufen, aber nicht biken
> Samstag wollte ich mit Stefan ne Runde um WND drehen, man könnte aber auch sonstwohin kommen, ca. 2h Tour.
> Ja und Sonntag könnten wir mal Versuch 3 starten und uns in Neunkirchen treffen????


Samstag habe ich leider keine Zeit.
Es freut mich zu sehen, dass wenigstens einer die Motivation hat den Sonntagstermin am Leben zu erhalten 
Wenn es trocken bleibt am WE dann bin ich am Sonntag mit von der Partie.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (10. November 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> OK das ist einzusehen, vielleicht verirre ich mich ja zu euch



... würde mich extrem freuen


----------



## leeqwar (10. November 2004)

hätte heute keine zeit gehabt, eine recht seltsame geschichte. erzähl ich euch am freitag. da werd ich probieren auf jeden fall zu kommen.

sollte das wetter morgen halten, evtl asphalt-tour... 
leute ich hab hammerschmerzen, hab mir gestern die brustwarzen sowas von wund gelaufen. das t-shirt war krass blutverschmiert   könnte ich glatt hier in die gallerie einstellen


----------



## Wiseman (10. November 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> leute ich hab hammerschmerzen, hab mir gestern die brustwarzen sowas von wund gelaufen. das t-shirt war krass blutverschmiert   könnte ich glatt hier in die gallerie einstellen


OK. Du hast eine sehr hohe Affinität zu Schmerzen, richtig? Wie kann man sich die Brustwarzen blutig laufen?

D U  M A C H S T  M I R  A N G S T !!!

Grüße,
Wiseman.


----------



## Einheimischer (10. November 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> hätte heute keine zeit gehabt, eine recht seltsame geschichte. erzähl ich euch am freitag. da werd ich probieren auf jeden fall zu kommen.
> 
> sollte das wetter morgen halten, evtl asphalt-tour...
> leute ich hab hammerschmerzen, hab mir gestern die brustwarzen sowas von wund gelaufen. das t-shirt war krass blutverschmiert   könnte ich glatt hier in die gallerie einstellen



Iiiiiiiiiiiih musste das sein?? jetzt muss ich dauernd an deine blutenden Brustwarzen denken!  ...muss ich heute abend doch wieder die blauen Pillen einwerfen 

Versuch´s das nächste mal mit sowas:






 

Ach noch was, bevor du hier Bilder hochlädst, hier im Forum gilt allgemeines Nippelverbot 

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (10. November 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach noch was, bevor du hier Bilder hochlädst, hier im Forum gilt allgemeines Nippelverbot


Pfff! Geh mal in die Bikegalerie, da stellen sie alle ihre Nippel zur Schau. Teilweise sogar 36 Stück pro Laufrad. Kaum zu glauben. 

Trotz Angst bin ich auf diese Geschichte sehr gespannt  

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## leeqwar (10. November 2004)

gibts eigentlich sport-bh's für männer ?


----------



## Einheimischer (10. November 2004)

:kotz: hast du  während des laufens versucht dich zu piercen?






Zum Thema Sport BH´s für Männer - frag mal bei den Singlespeedern an, die tragen gelegentlich welche 

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (10. November 2004)

Das mit den Brustwarzen ist mir letzte Woche auch passiert, mein T-shirt sah ähnlich aus  

@einheimischer hättest du morgen zur Mittagszeit etwas Zeit zur "Beratung"? Würde irgendwie was zu ner Tasse Caffee mitbringen, weiß nicht, Kuchen, Pizza, Döner?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (10. November 2004)

Zu Kaffee passt am besten Döner mit Sahne oder Schwarzwälderkirschpizza  Bin morgen zu Hause, kannst gerne vorbeikommen.

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (10. November 2004)

Dann brauch ich nur noch Schwarzwälderkirchpizza? Wo bekomme ich das her????


----------



## Einheimischer (10. November 2004)

Zut Not tuts auch normaler Kuchen o.ä.


----------



## leeqwar (10. November 2004)

kuchen ? um wieviel uhr ?


----------



## Einheimischer (10. November 2004)

Mittagszeit ist nach meinem Verständnis so um 12:00 Uhr!? Kannst gerne auch kommen, läufst dann allerdings Gefahr evtl. Döner mit Sahne vorgesetzt zu bekommen. 

Ach ja und zieh bitte ein frisches T-Shirt an! 

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (10. November 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Mittagszeit ist nach meinem Verständnis so um 12:00 Uhr!? Kannst gerne auch kommen, läufst dann allerdings Gefahr evtl. Döner mit Sahne vorgesetzt zu bekommen.
> 
> Ach ja und zieh bitte ein frisches T-Shirt an!
> 
> Grüße.



Moment mal:
bei Eurer "Beratungs-Besprechung" wären eher Reis-Kekse angebracht - es geht sicherlich um Leichtbau ... jajajajaja, Moose weiss alles!

@leeqwar: ich würde Dir ein Bustier leihen ... .
Wenn Du Dir die Füsse blutig gelaufen hättest, dann hätte ich das verstanden  Du warst aber nicht wie ein Pilgerer "laufen", oder?

Vielleicht braucht man zum Laufen Suspension-Nippel (hab' ich!). Vielleicht solltest Du mit etwas Silikon unterlegen. 
Naja, ich muss gestehen, dass ich seit ich 14 bin nie "nur" mit T-Shirt laufen war. Actio et reactio ... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (10. November 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Moment mal:
> bei Eurer "Beratungs-Besprechung" wären eher Reis-Kekse angebracht - es geht sicherlich um Leichtbau ... jajajajaja, Moose weiss alles!
> 
> @leeqwar: ich würde Dir ein Bustier leihen ... .
> ...




Jetzt reichts - ich bekomme die Bilder nie wieder aus meinem Kopf


----------



## Moose (10. November 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt reichts - ich bekomme die Bilder nie wieder aus meinem Kopf



Komm, ich bring Dich auf andere Gedanken!


----------



## Limit83 (10. November 2004)

Ich werde meine GA Einheiten Samstag und Sonntag wohl wieder auf dem Rennrad hinter mich bringen, sofern Snoop dabei ist.    Über etwas Gesellschaft würden wir uns natürlich auch freuen!?!

@leegwar: Gutes Verheilen!   

@alle: Das mit der Soulriderparty hab ich mir auch schon überlegt! Also wenn ihr dorthin geht bin ich wohl auch dabei! Aber als einziger mit rasierten Beinen traue ich mich da nicht hin!


----------



## Moose (10. November 2004)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> @alle: Das mit der Soulriderparty hab ich mir auch schon überlegt! Also wenn ihr dorthin geht bin ich wohl auch dabei! Aber als einziger mit rasierten Beinen traue ich mich da nicht hin!



Falls ich diese Woche noch zum Friseur komme, dann kann ich dort ja eine Handvoll Haare mitnehmen - die kleben wir Dir dann an die Beine!


----------



## npk (10. November 2004)

IIIIIIHH Ihr seid so eklig      

Aber die Brustwarzen hatte ich auch schonmal beim Handball fast blutig.
Da war so ein dummes gesticktes Logo auf dem T-Shirt und das hat immer
grubbelt    Gar nicht lustig.


----------



## Limit83 (10. November 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Falls ich diese Woche noch zum Friseur komme, dann kann ich dort ja eine Handvoll Haare mitnehmen - die kleben wir Dir dann an die Beine!


Ein Beintoupet! Perfekt, das kann ich dann bei Rennen auch abnehmen!


----------



## leeqwar (10. November 2004)

@moose: also die letzten kilometer den winterberg hoch hatten schon was von ner leidens-pilger-tour... ich kann mich aber zumindest nicht erinnern gerobbt zu sein   

@konspiratives treffen: gegen mittag werd ich wohl nicht packen, aber leichtlauf wäre eh nicht mein thema   

@limit83: klar gehen wir auf die soulrider-party. undercover selbstverständig. man muss nur immer drauf achten zu betonen wie blöd doch berghochfahren ist... ich weiss, das wird schwierig


----------



## 007ike (11. November 2004)

ich hab mir mal ein freeridershirt von scott gekauft, das wäre dann wohl genau der richtige Zeitpunkt es mal anzuziehen und den 2 jährigen Schrankaufenthalt zu beenden  

ach ja, mein Beinhaar ist wieder vorzeigbar


----------



## Moose (11. November 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir mal ein freeridershirt von scott gekauft, das wäre dann wohl genau der richtige Zeitpunkt es mal anzuziehen und den 2 jährigen Schrankaufenthalt zu beenden
> 
> ach ja, mein Beinhaar ist wieder vorzeigbar



   
Ich habe mein einziges Freeride Shirt bei ebay versteigert - ich war doof und brauchte das Geld!


----------



## Einheimischer (11. November 2004)

Ich habs ersteigert und zieh es zur Party an 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (11. November 2004)

ich werd mein nippel-shirt anziehen und behaupten bei nem drop hätten sich die bremshebel in meinen brustkorb gebohrt...  

@007ike: steht beinhaar nicht im widerspruch zu leichtbau ?


----------



## 007ike (11. November 2004)

NÖ!
Ich Frühjahr wird wieder gemäht und dann paßt das


----------



## Crazy Eddie (11. November 2004)

ihr erwähnt hier dauernd ein mir wohl vertrautes wort mit "l" am anfang...
da bin ich ja mal richtig gespannt was da bei rauskommt. 
ich beginne jetzt demnächst mit meinem federgabel-projekt. zielgewicht 1035g, aber mehr verrate ich noch nicht...


----------



## Wiseman (12. November 2004)

Crazy Eddie schrieb:
			
		

> ihr erwähnt hier dauernd ein mir wohl vertrautes wort mit "l" am anfang...
> da bin ich ja mal richtig gespannt was da bei rauskommt.
> ich beginne jetzt demnächst mit meinem federgabel-projekt. zielgewicht 1035g, aber mehr verrate ich noch nicht...


Mountain Bike 12/2004 Seite 8: "Spinner Aeris"
Die leichteste Gabel der Eurobike. 1100g, Krone aus Titan Standrohre aus Scandium, Verfügbarkeit in D steht noch in den Sternen


----------



## leeqwar (12. November 2004)

also ich werde nächstes jahr in sachen gewichtsreduktion neben der kompletten haarentfernung (ca. 2,3 gramm) auch auf die kleidung in den rennen verzichten (ca. 112 gramm). frauen kommen eh so gut wie keine zu den rennen und spätestens unter der dusche sind eh alle nackt


----------



## 007ike (12. November 2004)

Ich befürchte das "l" von Crazy Eddie ist damit nicht gemeint. Eher unauffälliger Leichtbau für die Elefantenklasse 

oder nennen wir es mal Gewichtsoptimierung, denn mit echtem Leichtbau hat es wirklich nix zu tun, noch...............


----------



## Moose (12. November 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> also ich werde nächstes jahr in sachen gewichtsreduktion neben der kompletten haarentfernung (ca. 2,3 gramm) auch auf die kleidung in den rennen verzichten (ca. 112 gramm). frauen kommen eh so gut wie keine zu den rennen und spätestens unter der dusche sind eh alle nackt



Hey, da mach ich mit!


----------



## Einheimischer (12. November 2004)

"Mami Mami!!! kuck mal der Mann hat drei Barends" 

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (12. November 2004)

DU ... Pantoffeltierchen ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (12. November 2004)

Gebts zu, nachdem die Singlespeeder ihren "Kult" selber abgelutscht haben wollt ihr mit FKK-Biken einen neuen schaffen! Aber Vorsicht, das soll es in SSB Kreisen schon geben!!! (Siehe Bike Maganzin)


----------



## Einheimischer (12. November 2004)

Ja richtig neu ist das ganze nicht, es gibt sogar schon Rennen und Marathons.
Mir persönlich reicht es ja wenn ich im Sommer am Glashütter Weiher vorbei fahre (angezogen wohlgemerkt) 






Grüße.


----------



## Crazy Eddie (12. November 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Mountain Bike 12/2004 Seite 8: "Spinner Aeris"
> Die leichteste Gabel der Eurobike. 1100g, Krone aus Titan Standrohre aus Scandium, Verfügbarkeit in D steht noch in den Sternen


    
meine sid 98 hat im moment 1105 gramm, da kauf ich mir doch nicht so was obskures. tzzzzz, herr wiseman, was halten sie von mir?
ich verwende nur solide rock shox sid federungstechnik. und jetzt könnt ihr meinetwegen noch mehr staunen. es wird im grunde genommen ne sid race carbon `02 brücke-schaft-kombi mit entlackten sid race `01 tauchrohren (serienmäßig ohne disc-adapter) und noch geheimem innenleben, das leichter ist als sid race `01.
   

gruß eddie


----------



## Wiseman (12. November 2004)

@crazy eddie: Also wenn ich anfange den Lack von meinem Bike zu kratzen nur damit ich etwas Gewicht spare dann überlege ich mir doch wo es wirklich Sinn macht Gewicht zu sparen wenn man davon ausgeht, dass dein Bike 8 Kilogramm hat und du schätzungsweise 60 Kilogramm. Ist Prozentual effektiver und kostengünstiger.

Grüße,
Wiseman, der mit Leichtbau nichts am Helm hat.


----------



## Moose (12. November 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> @crazy eddie: Also wenn ich anfange den Lack von meinem Bike zu kratzen nur damit ich etwas Gewicht spare dann überlege ich mir doch wo es wirklich Sinn macht Gewicht zu sparen wenn man davon ausgeht, dass dein Bike 8 Kilogramm hat und du schätzungsweise 60 Kilogramm. Ist Prozentual effektiver und kostengünstiger.
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman, der mit Leichtbau nichts am Helm hat.



crazy eddie hat aber auch nicht mehr viel Körperfett, da kann er schon den Lack abkratzen - besser als seine Haut!


----------



## Einheimischer (12. November 2004)

Crazy Eddie schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich verwende nur solide rock shox sid federungstechnik ...
> gruß eddie



Ich auch und zwar in Form von zwei Aufklebern 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (13. November 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch und zwar in Form von zwei Aufklebern
> 
> Grüße.



du bist nach dem stiefel einmal ziemlich wahnsinnig an mir vorbeige-s-p-r-u-n-g-e-n  mr. starrgabel.    cooler stunt


----------



## Crazy Eddie (13. November 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> @crazy eddie: Also wenn ich anfange den Lack von meinem Bike zu kratzen nur damit ich etwas Gewicht spare dann überlege ich mir doch wo es wirklich Sinn macht Gewicht zu sparen wenn man davon ausgeht, dass dein Bike 8 Kilogramm hat und du schätzungsweise 60 Kilogramm. Ist Prozentual effektiver und kostengünstiger.
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman, der mit Leichtbau nichts am Helm hat.


ich überleg sogar den lack an der gabel dranzulassen, weil ich die 1076 g, die nino und michel mit ihren gabeln erreicht haben, unter umständen auch mit lack knacke. 
und die gabel würde wenn auch neu lackiert, nur halt dünner. innen bleibt der lack eh drauf, ich krieg ja die buchsen nicht selbst raus und dann wird das entlacken schwierig ohne die buchsen zu schädigen.
ich hab übrigens nie behauptet dass ich schneller fahre, wenn mein bike  100g leichter is als vorher. es geht nur darum zu zeigen, was möglich ist, wenn man sich gedanken macht und neue wege geht.  also brauchst du mir mit effektivität nicht zu kommen. und um meinen geldbeutel mach ich mir schon selbst genug gedanken.


----------



## snoopy-bike (15. November 2004)

@ wiseman:

Hey Wisiii, warum gibst Du Dir das eigentlich und gibst dazu noch einen Kommentar ab?????  
Da meldet sich mal jemand nach drei Monaten Forum-Pause, lediglich aber nur dazu um damit rumzuprahlen welch "Tolle Projekte" wieder mal anstehen...  

Ist doch klar: Einfach nur "POSER" ( Stammt aus der Rock-Ära, Leute die nix drauf haben aber auf der Bühne und so dumm rum reißen!) -
Leider gibts diese POSER wohl auch in unserem Metier!  

Also, sowas entbehrt normaler Weise jeglichem Kommentar!  

Im Übrigen ist der fahrbare Schrott wohl auch nicht ganz so geländetauglich, wie immer propagiert wird - oder hast Du Dir mal den Umwerfer abgerissen beim lächerlichen Bank1Saar Marathon??  

Also nimms gelassen und vorallem lieber ein Hardtailrahmen (du weißt schon, da gibts noch was in schwarz/weiß), das unkaputtbar ist, als mit Edelschrott rumzufahren!!      

Vom gesparten Geld kannst Du Dir dann ja mal einen Porsche kaufen und Reiheweise die Mädels abschleppen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

Servusle


----------



## Wiseman (15. November 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen ist der fahrbare Schrott wohl auch nicht ganz so geländetauglich, wie immer propagiert wird - oder hast Du Dir mal den Umwerfer abgerissen beim lächerlichen Bank1Saar Marathon??


Hmm, also ehrlich gesagt, habe ich mir schonmal den Umwerfer geschrottet :sigh: Aber wenn Du mich so fragst, war das sicherlich ein Montagefehler meinerseits 
oder noch besser: Materialermüdung wegen zu langem im Keller rumstehen 

Einem Kommentar konnte ich irgendwie nicht widerstehen ... vielleicht sollte ich deswegen mal eine Selbsthilfegruppe aufsuchen ...

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (15. November 2004)

Ich hatte vorhin eine geniale Idee - ich hab mal irgendwo gesehen, dass einer `ne Gabel fuhr mit nur einem Holm, also flux die Flex genommen und schwups war meine Gabel 685 Gramm leichter  Jetzt hab ich nur ein Problem, wie zur Hölle bekomm ich nun mein Laufrad und meine Bremse fest, gibts da spezielle Schnellspanner und Halterungen für 
Bald wird mein Rad sowieso noch leichter, ich hab mir ein Buch über Telekinese bei Ebay ersteigert, wenn ich mir das durchgelesen hab, kann ich meine Schaltung und die Bremsen mit reiner Gedankenkraft steuern und kann deshab die entsprechenden Bedienelemente weglassen - das rockt 

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (15. November 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> das rockt Grüße.


Wird nur noch durch das ultimative Gewichts- und Fahrerlebnis eines Einrads übertroffen 






Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Crazy Eddie (20. November 2004)

der umwerfer hat sich wie sich nachher rausgestellt hat nur verdreht, was ich aber in der hektik nicht so ganz erkannt hab. ich fahre ihn immer noch. 
ich musste nur in dem moment dran denken, dass sich limit 83 an seinem roten schwinn das er von snoopy gekauft hatte bei einem rennen den xtr-umwerfer in zwei teile zerlegt hatte und deswegen das rennen (tholey vor vier jahren glaub ich) nicht gewann , sondern zweiter wurde. so hab ich das jedenfalls in erinnerung. 
und der igb-marathon ist so anspruchsvoll, dass ich mein großes blatt aus kraftmangel insbesondere in der zweiten runde eh nicht mehr hätte treten könne, von einigen passagen mal abgesehen  
ich kanns zwar nicht ganz verstehen, warum snoopy jetzt so abgeht, aber so kenn ich ihn. 
meine gabel hat im übrigen jetzt 1030 g und besteht nur aus langweiligen original rock shox teilen, ist noch lackiert und auch die aufkleber sind noch drauf. also keine aufregung.


----------



## Moose (20. November 2004)

Mein Fahrrad ist bestimmt nicht gewichtsoptimiert, und ich mache es trotzdem dauernd kaputt. XT Umwerfer, Ketten und Kettenblätter zum Beispiel halten auch nicht gerade lang ... 

Macht Euch nicht so fertig!


----------



## Crazy Eddie (20. November 2004)

ich kann dem nur zustimmen, dass auch einige teile nicht halten obwohl sie als "stabil" und nicht als "leicht" verkauft werden. wie sonst könnte ich es schaffen, angeblich "tandemtaugliche" freiläufe zu zerstören


----------



## Moose (20. November 2004)

Crazy Eddie schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann dem nur zustimmen, dass auch einige teile nicht halten obwohl sie als "stabil" und nicht als "leicht" verkauft werden. wie sonst könnte ich es schaffen, angeblich "tandemtaugliche" freiläufe zu zerstören



 
Hör auf - ich habe Dich fahren sehen! 
Tandems sind nicht für Sprünge gebaut ... that' why!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Eddie (20. November 2004)

ne, das waren damals vier sachs-naben. da hieß es bei der neuvorstellung was von tandemtauglich, aber die dinger sind jedem weggebröselt. bei meiner sachs   quarz gings am schnellsten, nach den ersten paar hundert km ohne probleme ein antritt, ein knacken und dann bin ich nach hause getretrollert. zum glück war ich nicht so weit von zu hause weg. 
warum bist du eigentlich nicht auf der party moose? lags nur am outfit?


----------



## Moose (20. November 2004)

Crazy Eddie schrieb:
			
		

> warum bist du eigentlich nicht auf der party moose? lags nur am outfit?



Natürlich nur am Outfit!
Habe mir dummerweise die Beine frisch rasiert! ...


----------



## Crazy Eddie (21. November 2004)

gibts für so fälle nicht freerider-look-alike-packages? so mit beinhaartoupet, narben zum aufkleben, freerideklamotten und wörterbuch "freerider-slang - deutsch, deutsch - freerider-slang" ?


----------



## Moose (21. November 2004)

Crazy Eddie schrieb:
			
		

> gibts für so fälle nicht freerider-look-alike-packages? so mit beinhaartoupet, narben zum aufkleben, freerideklamotten und wörterbuch "freerider-slang - deutsch, deutsch - freerider-slang" ?



Gibt's schon, sind aber alle ausverkauft (siehe anderer Thread).


----------

